# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  كام مصاريف الدبلومة؟

## منى على

لو سمحتوا انا لسة هقدم فى دبلومة جنائى و عيزة اعرف المصاريف كام

----------


## كريم المصرى

المصاريف 652 جنية 
الكتب عندما تبدأ الدراسة وهى كانت العام الماضى 750
ميعاد التقدم 
الان اغلق وسيعاد فتحة بعد انتهاء امتحان دور اكتوبر للزملاء الممتحنين فيه 
ان كان لكى الحظ فى التقدم فحاولى ما لم يكن تقدمتى بالفعل عند كتابه هذه السطور 

وشكرا

----------


## منى على

شكرا لحضرتك انا فعلا لما رحت كان التقديم خلص بس مش عرفة هو هيفتح تانى فى شهر 12 للطلبة الجدد ولا لا و شكرا لردك

----------


## كريم المصرى

لاشكر على واجب - ان شاء الله يكون لكى مكان من سياسات الكلية وطبقا لقانون تنظيم الجامعات فهى صاحبة السلطان فى اختيار اعدادها فى الدراسات العليا 
فانتظرى امتحانات دور اكتوبر ثم فتح الباب لعل تجدى لكى مكان والله اعلم .

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------

